# WES reassessed my qualification while my application was sent to CIC a month ago



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All,

On June this year, I asked 3 of my institutions to send my transcripts to WES. When I received my evaluation report from WES 2 weeks later, only two credentials were stated in the report. So, I emailed to WES why one of my credentials is not assessed? I never get reply from them until this week. 

So I just sent my FSW application to CIC early July and now I am waiting for any update from CIC. 

But this week, out of sudden, I got reply from WES that they reassessed my qualification and send me new evaluation report with all of my 3 credentials (which is good thing). And the letter from WES mentions as follow:



"*Reference # 256..../apk
Name : xxxxxxxxx

Dear Mr. xxxx,
This is in response to your recent communication regarding the evaluation completed on June 13, 2014.

As per your request, your report has been updated and you will be receiving a copy shortly. The original evaluation report,
which was sent to you, is no longer electronically accessible to CIC for FSWP. The revised credential assessment report has been
delivered electronically to CIC.*"

What does this mean? I sent my FSW application to CIC with old evaluation report 1 month ago. Since I got new evaluation report from WES, 
do I need to send the new report (hardcopy) to CIC again or as mentioned in the letter CIC will get the updated evaluation report from WES electronically without needing me to send new report?

Anyone want to share your opinion?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_You_ don't need to send a copy to CIC, as WES has done this for you. CIC will know what to do when they receive communication from WES in regards to your file.

All you can do now is wait a) to receive your copy of WES's reassessment and b) CIC's decision on your application.


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> _You_ don't need to send a copy to CIC, as WES has done this for you. CIC will know what to do when they receive communication from WES in regards to your file.
> 
> All you can do now is wait a) to receive your copy of WES's reassessment and b) CIC's decision on your application.


Thank you for your reply. 

a) I received copy of WES reassessment today already

b) I just worry that everyone send up-to-date report where mine is not up-to-date one. I hope CIC will understand my situation. 

By any chance, Is there any email address to CIC which I should I check out?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know what CIC email address you could/should use... have you checked their website?

In regards to the electronic transmission of grades from WES to CIC... this is _not_ new technology in Canada... we've been able to and have been doing this sort of thing for 25+ years, so there's no doubt that both CIC and WES have systems set up to notify of any issues that might arise with an applicant's credentials, whether it's missing information, new information or revised information.


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I don't know what CIC email address you could/should use... have you checked their website?
> 
> In regards to the electronic transmission of grades from WES to CIC... this is _not_ new technology in Canada... we've been able to and have been doing this sort of thing for 25+ years, so there's no doubt that both CIC and WES have systems set up to notify of any issues that might arise with an applicant's credentials, whether it's missing information, new information or revised information.


Thank you again. I will just leave it like this. Hope everything work fine..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

tun001757 said:


> The revised credential assessment report has been
> delivered electronically to CIC.[/B]"
> 
> What does this mean?





It means exactly what it says.


----------

